# Ακόμη δεν τον είδαμε, Γιάννη τον εβγάλαμε...



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2011)

Πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό στα αγγλικά; Και επειδή είναι κοντινό, πώς θα λέγαμε τον *σκεπαρνοσκοτωμένο*;

Ε, ναι, ξενόγλωσσα γνωμικά και παροιμίες δεν είναι το φόρτε μου. ;)

Edit: Τελικά, καλά θυμόμουν. Είχαμε συζητήσει για τον *σκεπαρνοσκοτωμένο*, αλλά ατελέσφορα:
κλαίνε τον σκεπαρνοσκοτωμένο


----------



## sarant (Jul 13, 2011)

Αυτό είναι εύκολο:
We have not seen him yet and we have removed him John.
Έχει γράψει σχετικά ο Νίκολας:
http://hellenisteukontos.blogspot.com/2010/04/gtage-we-have-removed-him-john.html

Στα πιο σοβαρά, κάτι σαν το we started counting our chickens before they're hatched, κοντινό είναι.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 13, 2011)

Παραπλήσιο δεν είναι και το Judging a book by its cover;


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2011)

sarant said:


> Στα πιο σοβαρά, κάτι σαν το we started counting our chickens before they're hatched, κοντινό είναι.



Το οποίο αποδίδεται στον Αίσωπο:

The Milkmaid and Her Pail 

Patty the Milkmaid was going to market carrying her milk in a Pail on her head. As she went along she began calculating what she would do with the money she would get for the milk. 

"I'll buy some fowls from Farmer Brown," said she, "and they will lay eggs each morning, which I will sell to the parson's wife. With the money that I get from the sale of these eggs I'll buy myself a new dimity frock and a chip hat; and when I go to market, won't all the young men come up and speak to me! Polly Shaw will be that jealous; but I don't care. I shall just look at her and toss my head like this. As she spoke she tossed her head back, the Pail fell off it, and all the milk was spilt. So she had to go home and tell her mother what had occurred.

"Ah, my child," said the mother, "Do not count your chickens before they are hatched".​

Εδώ όμως δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά ο Αίσωπος, αλλά:

The thought was recorded in print by Thomas Howell in New Sonnets and pretty Pamphlets, 1570: 

Counte not thy Chickens that vnhatched be,
Waye wordes as winde, till thou finde certaintee

Samuel Butler continued the pleasing rhyming in his expression of the proverbial advice, in the narrative poem Hudibras, 1664: 

To swallow gudgeons ere they're catch'd,
And count their chickens ere they're hatched.​

Νo cantes victoria antes de tiempo, no vendas la leche antes de ordeñar la vaca :laugh:






Για τον σκεπαρνοσκοτωμένο: it's no use crying over _un_spilt milk.


----------

